# Mineral water,age?



## milo (Dec 1, 2009)

As it says Bromsgrove Mineral Water Co. Spencers,on the stopper N.B and Co (national bottle co.I presume?)Can any one put a date to it please,Keith


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello Keith,

 That is an interesting looking bottle. Is that an internal screw type stopper? Are you from the United Kingdom?

 The firm is still in business today in the British Midlands.

 "Spencers of Bromsgrove Ltd.
 2 Sanders Road, Bromsgrove, Worcestershire, B61 7AR
 01527 831070"  Found Here.

 There's a couple that recently went off on ebayUK. The first is here. An applied crown model is the second.

 As you can see they both are picture bottles. The monument i believe to be an 1834 Monument to the Earl of Plymouth in Lickey as seen on this website.


----------



## milo (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,yes it is a screw stopper and yes I'm from the UK, the Midlands,didn't know they were still going,any idea of the age?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Keith,

 I am a poor guide to British bottles, and woefully ignorant on the internal thread stopper as used in the UK. Here is a link to Bill Lindsey's excellent treatment on Internal Stoppers. See No. 29, though it has an American focus.

 Perhaps if you could take a close up of the finish and the stopper, one of the more knowledgeable members could be more helpful. Maybe the folks at Spencers could help date it.


----------

